# Basics Of Biblical Greek Vocabulary Cards



## FenderPriest (Mar 27, 2008)

I figured this was the best place to ask about this - sorry if it's the wrong location.

I'm making a slow plow into Mounce's Basics of Biblical Greek, and was wondering if there's anybody here who's used the vocab cards before, and no longer needs them. I was hoping to just get them used from someone, seeing as that once you've learned them, you might not need them any longer. So, if anybody has them, or can direct me to someone who would be willing to pass them off to me, I'd _greatly_ appreciate it.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 27, 2008)

Jacob, go to this web site.

In the "Select the flashcard style:" box, pull down to 'Mounce'. Then select the chapter you want and 'submit'.

This doesn't seem to work in Firefox for me. It works fine in Explorer.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 27, 2008)

You can also get flashworks right from Mounce's site.

If you actually want paper cards to carry around I would suggest making them yourself. You need to practice the writing anyway and this is a good way to reinforce memory. (Kinetic memory)


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 27, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> If you actually want paper cards to carry around I would suggest making them yourself. You need to practice the writing anyway and this is a good way to reinforce memory. (Kinetic memory)



I wholeheartedly agree with Bob. While writing your own cards may seem tedious, the simple act of writing them out will facilitate memorization... not to mention you'll save money.


----------



## FenderPriest (Mar 27, 2008)

ya, I've already done a bit of the writing cards out and such.


----------



## AV1611 (Mar 27, 2008)

I would advise that you make your own because doing so will aid your memorisation of the vocab.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 27, 2008)

There you have it, from both sides of the ocean, from memorization to memorisation. Make your own brother!


----------

